# Quaint Coastal Towns in SC or Georgia?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm getting antsy to take a motorcycle trip SOUTH as soon as the weather breaks. I haven't been to Florida in many, many years, but I don't remember it being all that scenic, and to be sure they haven't moved it any closer to NC. So, I was wondering, can anyone recommend some quaint coastal towns in SC or Georgia? We've been to Charleston, and that's too big for us. I guess Savannah would be as big or bigger? I had in mind something that's like Beaufort, NC, except farther south.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Beaufort SC... too good to miss. 45 min from charleston, 45 min from Savannah.

http://www.beaufort.com/

http://www.beaufortsc.org/cwo/Home

Friendly and charming.

dawn


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I am a huge, huge fan of the Georgia coastal islands! St. Simon's, Jekyll Island etc..
Some beautiful old ruins, nice quiet and the coolest tidal pools when the tide is out!
An hour from Jacksonville and an hour from Savannah! The main town is Brunswick!
Oh great! Now I wanna go too!


----------



## moontime (Feb 24, 2008)

You might like McClellanville SC, about an hour north of Charleston.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

my family goes to edisto island, sc every year.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=edisto+sc&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=[/ame]

there are some real good deals to be had off season and the state park is nice too.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Beaufort SC is quaint I guess...not sure what you want to do here however...

Right now it is a bit chilly,but the weather has been all over the place the last month or so.

I think our little town is a little too fake but it did it to itself.

I like towns that still resemble actual towns...not loaded down with art galleries,boutique stores selling authentic goods(made elsewhere) and restaurants serving imported food....

Of course not sure if such places exist along the coast anymore...


----------



## mellba (Oct 15, 2004)

There isn't a town there but a wonderful place to go is Sapelo Island. The only way to get there is by a ferry that leaves from near Darian. The state used to offer a tour most days. I guess they still do. The state owns most of the island, but there is a small settlement of people who are the descendants of the slaves who lived there before the Civil War. If you want to stay on the island you have to make arrangements in advance with someone who lives there. Cornelia Bailey and her family have places they rent. About 15 years ago when we were there they had a couple of mobile homes you could rent by the day or week. I understand they have a lodge now. The prices were very affordable. I hope it hasn't changed because it was one of the most peaceful places I've ever seen. There are beautiful beaches and it is possible you'll be the only person there. Here is a link to more information: http://www.gacoast.com/sapelo.html


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

What chickenista said, plus I'd throw in Darien and Sunbury too. Cumberland Island is a national seashore and pretty neat. Savannah is a nice town to visit, and Tybee Island/Beach is only a few miles away. Friends that have visited both Charleston and Savannah seem to like Charleston better. Happy and safe travels.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks, guys. Y'all are the best. I knew I could count on the forum for some good first-hand information.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

This is what we do in Beaufort...

We stop and get groceries and head out to Harbor Island. We fish and swim and watch the stars at night. We load up on fresh veggies at BareFoot Farms and shrimp right off the boat. If we really get the urge to go out, we hit Johnson Creek tavern. We take a book to the beach and watch the waves and sometimes, we're the only people on the beach. When we go into town, we hit the historic district and take 'right hand turn' walking tours. Start at a different place and turn right, a lot... We could look at the architecture for several days running, and the natural environment for far longer than that. We go to church, in old historic churches. I hit the plant places and the farmers stands. We always hit Paris Island for a free 4th of July like none other.
We walk the waterfront district park and hit the Chocolate Tree for truffles. We drop a crab pot and make a low country boil. We ride the bikes to Hunting Island State Park.
We have friends over for dinner and walk on the beach in the moonlight. We hit the Red Piano Art Gallery where the art is local and very, very cool. We tour the ruins of the chapels and stop for Gumbo cooked by locals on the side of the road. We watch thousands of egrets, ibis and herons in the rookeries, as they romance and then lay and raise their young. We listen for the gators mating song at night. We watch the sea turtles hatch and head for the sea. We swim in the ocean and look for shells on the beach. We're never bored... never. We'd love to get there more, but must have jobs and tend the farm sometimes.

It all depends on what you like.

dawn


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

Oh, my.....I'm ready to go. It's supposed to be warm this weekend, but DH says we can't go. Will have to wait a while longer...


----------



## sweet_p (Dec 1, 2008)

St. Marys Georgia.
Try this site.stmaryswelcome.com
Enjoy.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

My vote is for the Brunswick and Savannah area. I always dreamed of retiring to Brunswick. That'll never happen because I'm gonna have to work till I die.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

chickenista said:


> I am a huge, huge fan of the Georgia coastal islands! St. Simon's, Jekyll Island etc..
> Some beautiful old ruins, nice quiet and the coolest tidal pools when the tide is out!


Huge, giant 2nd. Listen to Chickenista Gorgeous area.


----------

